# How do you Evangelize? "Reforming Evangelism"



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 2, 2005)

Last Sermon preached is now posted out on our site. Sorry for the delay. It takes a few extra steps now without having power at home (still out!). 

_Reforming Evangelism, Matthew 28:16-20_
http://www.christcovenantrpc.org/AudioSermons.htm


----------



## blhowes (Nov 2, 2005)

Perfect timing. Lately, I've been thinking about altar calls and 'saying the sinner's prayer' and other like things not found in the scriptures, and what God does tell us in the scriptures. I look forward to listening to your sermon.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 2, 2005)

Interestingly enough, I did not even touch on altar calls or the sinner's prayer. I had a bit of a different focus.


----------



## blhowes (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> Interestingly enough, I did not even touch on altar calls or the sinner's prayer. I had a bit of a different focus.



Actually, your sermon did address things I've been wondering about. In the absence of altar calls, the sinner's prayer, and other things not mentioned in the Bible, what exactly does God tell us in the scriptures about communicating the Gospel to the world? And more specifically, what do the scriptures say about the layman's role in the'great commission'. These are things I've wondered about that you did a good job covering in your sermon.

In your sermon, you talked about the teaching and sacramental ministry of the church (ie., the ordained officers). They teach us to obey all that Christ commanded us and they give the sacraments. Both are a means of grace that help us grow and become better Christians. As we allow the means of grace to help us grow, others will notice the changes, ask us about our changed life, and we are given an opportunity to invite them to church where they too can come under the church's teaching.

It sounds like the role of your average layman is a pretty passive role. They basically sit and wait for somebody to notice and ask about their changed life? Other than their ministry to their immediate family, it sounds like its just a 'waiting game'. For the layman, to what extent, if any, is it their responsibility to have a more active role in evangelism, in seeking to make opportunities to speak of Christ to friends, relatives, or coworkers?


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Nov 4, 2005)

I don't rant too much, but on the topic of evangelism I tend to get excited. I downloaded webmaster's sermon yesterday and am eager to listen.

If you are interested in my take on reformed evangelism, you can read it here: http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=13433#pid192328


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 4, 2005)

Bob - 

No, defintiely not passive. 
If Christians acted like Christians, this would be a non-issue. 

Our lives should be such a testimony and sermon of Christ's work to others that opportunities to witness are falling into our lap all the time. If they are not, then that should tell us something about our witness. We should be constantly bringing in others to the church to sit under the preaching of the word. if we are not, then what is it that the world thinks about us? What kind of an outward witness do we really have?


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Nov 11, 2005)

I finally listened to this sermon today.

I must say it was refreshing to hear such a God-centered message on evangelism preached.

I believe many churches, even within the reformed denominations, do not rightly understand evangelism and the great commission. This entire paradigm is missed in mainline Christianity. How many times do we hear that we must all go out and make disciples because Jesus commissioned us to? If it would only be stressed instead to go out and let your light shine before men in such a way that they that they may see your good works, and glorify your Father who is in heaven. Our light will lead them to the church where they can glorify God.

May the church make disciples by baptizing sinners into her midst and teaching them the word of God!

Thank you for a much needed sermon Matthew!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 13, 2005)

Amen! Thanks for your encouragement!


----------

